# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Favorite Old School Games?

## Lunaire

What are your favorite old school games?

Doom, Deus Ex, and Half-Life are a few of my favs! 

 :Gaming:

----------


## Koalafan

Oh man so many!  :Tongue:  I am such a sucker for old NES/SNES days and am a total dork for old school RPG's and platformers. So many good childhood memories playing those  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

> Oh man so many!  I am such a sucker for old NES/SNES days and am a total dork for old school RPG's and platformers. So many good childhood memories playing those



Ooooh. How about your favorite NES and SNES games?

----------


## Cuchculan

Have a handheld Sega Console here. Was able to download all the old games and put them on an SD card. Can play them all. Always loved the Paperboy game. Also have an old Atari system that hooks up to the TV. Graphics were so bad back in the day. Most games were the same. Like every film had a game. The game play was the exact same. Dirty Harry, Die Hard and the likes. They all had their own games. 

Sokoban is a classic you can still get for your smart phone. Game that makes you think. Laser Tanks is another one. Have you banging your head off a wall in no time at all.

----------


## Kimbra



----------


## Lunaire

> Have a handheld Sega Console here. Was able to download all the old games and put them on an SD card. Can play them all. Always loved the Paperboy game. Also have an old Atari system that hooks up to the TV. Graphics were so bad back in the day. Most games were the same. Like every film had a game. The game play was the exact same. Dirty Harry, Die Hard and the likes. They all had their own games. 
> 
> Sokoban is a classic you can still get for your smart phone. Game that makes you think. Laser Tanks is another one. Have you banging your head off a wall in no time at all.



That's super cool that you have all of the SEGA games on an SD card!!

----------


## Lunaire

> 



YUUSSS Sonic! Had a lot of fun playing it back in the day!  :sparkles:

----------


## Total Eclipse

Super Mario  :3

----------


## Lunaire

> Super Mario  :3



A true classic!  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## Otherside

The combat was bad though.

----------


## Lunaire

> The combat was bad though.



What a shame, I never got to play Morrowind. I loved Oblivion though!

----------


## Otherside

> What a shame, I never got to play Morrowind. I loved Oblivion though!



You should play it. With graphics mods it looks pretty good. It goes cheap on steam sometimes.

----------


## Cuchculan

paper1.jpg

----------


## Lunaire

> You should play it. With graphics mods it looks pretty good. It goes cheap on steam sometimes.



I really should! I didn't realize it was on Steam!

----------

